# Nara, officially diagnosed w/ Pannus, wearing her hot pink DOGGLES for the 1st time!



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

As promised! The Doggles came via Amazon Prime last Tuesday. Here are the pics:

Nara says "Are you kidding me!?"




































Time to figure out how to get these things off...maybe if I just rub my head in the grass POOF they'll disappear. 









Thank goodness, Daddy is here to save me from this misery and embarrassment. Make the nightmare end already...


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

counter said:


> As promised! The Doggles came via Amazon Prime last Tuesday. Here are the pics:
> 
> Nara says "Are you kidding me!?"


Aww, poor baby. The second photo, where you can see her eyes looking up at you, so telling. At least she will only have to wear them outside, and she will get used to them. I just hate when you have to put them through something that they don't understand and you can't explain it to them!

Susan


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Aww, poor baby. The second photo, where you can see her eyes looking up at you, so telling. At least she will only have to wear them outside, and she will get used to them. I just hate when you have to put them through something that they don't understand and you can't explain it to them!
> 
> Susan


Yes, I tried to choose pics where she was looking at the camera in each one, even if out of the corner of her eye, like she's ashamed or thinks she's being punished. She did well with them though. I read the reviews where people say that their dogs went bonkers or tried to claw the Doggles off instantly. There were online warnings that dogs can/will damage them the first time wearing them while trying to get them off. All Nara did was lay down in the tall grass and rub the side of her head against the ground, hoping to get the Doggles off. That's when I stopped her before she scratched the lens.

What's really funny is when the reflection in the Doggles lens tell an entirely different story, as such:

Lucian driving his Tonka truck by Daddy while I'm checking out Doggle fittings!









Ciara in motion, sprinting passed us, with Mama the expert photographer crouching down all the way to the left (right of me)!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

So glad she's doing pretty well with them. I can see how a dog could do so much harm trying to get them off.

Susan


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Random recent (from Doggles week) dog pics from our family blog:

Queen Nara gettin' some luvin'!









Teaching Kaulini how to saw wood for her very own raised bed garden:









KRAZY KING KAZE PHOTOBOMB!!!









Love the Kaze (with his muddy nose)!









Not GSD, but a whistle pig ran up to my feet in the backyard while ALL 4 DOGS were out. Insane little guy, as Paw Paw would've surely ended his life in a split second. I had to keep all of the dogs away while my wife put them inside, then this little whistle pig let me pick him up and keep him safe. I'm not sure if he was lost or wanted to start a home in our backyard (NOT SMART!). But we took him inside for the kids to pet and see. We've always wanted to handle a squirrel, so for now, this Piute Ground Squirrel (aka whistle pig based on the whistle warning sound they make constantly) will have to do. So cute. He spent 2 days inside with us, protected from the 5 cats and 4 dogs, and then we released him back into the wild to be with his family. We fed him and loved him so much. He would let me scoop him up and I would hold him against my chest where he would curl up in my hand and fall asleep. He did this like 3 times, so he must have felt super safe and comfortable with me. We have pics of this, but I'm waiting on my wife to throw them up on her blog. We love all animals and try to teach our children to protect and love them too; more than just dogs and cats!


----------



## Kaiser's Girl (Dec 17, 2014)

Love the pictures!!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Nara's eyes through the lens tell it all. lol She is such a good girl for keeping the doggles on. Love your photos.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Tell your wife that she really takes good photos. I especially love the one with the Kaze photobomb!

Susan


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

counter said:


> Not GSD, but a whistle pig ran up to my feet in the backyard while ALL 4 DOGS were out. Insane little guy, as Paw Paw would've surely ended his life in a split second. I had to keep all of the dogs away while my wife put them inside, then this little whistle pig let me pick him up and keep him safe. I'm not sure if he was lost or wanted to start a home in our backyard (NOT SMART!). But we took him inside for the kids to pet and see. We've always wanted to handle a squirrel, so for now, this Piute Ground Squirrel (aka whistle pig based on the whistle warning sound they make constantly) will have to do. So cute. He spent 2 days inside with us, protected from the 5 cats and 4 dogs, and then we released him back into the wild to be with his family. We fed him and loved him so much. He would let me scoop him up and I would hold him against my chest where he would curl up in my hand and fall asleep. He did this like 3 times, so he must have felt super safe and comfortable with me. We have pics of this, but I'm waiting on my wife to throw them up on her blog. *We love all animals and try to teach our children to protect and love them too; more than just dogs and cats!*


 I relate--I have even grown to appreciate spiders, not an animal, but they have life, also, and they have a spot in Creation. I especially love all furry animals, though.

Susan


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Counter, sorry about Nara, but love those doggles! You have a lovely family!


----------



## shepherdsnmastiffs (Mar 23, 2015)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I relate--I have even grown to appreciate spiders, not an animal, but they have life, also, and they have a spot in Creation. I especially love all furry animals, though.
> 
> Susan


Spiders, woefully misunderstood! I've been working on trying to train one that lives in my basement. It's difficult. lol (possible though)

So helpful in pest management these guys are.

Your Shepherds are lovely and so is your family.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Counter glad you have a definite answer. Nara you look beautiful in your Doggle's ,(you look beautiful in anything I bet. Just tell the kids ,dad and mom that you need lots of hugs snuggling and some treats. You know Kazi is going to want a pair cause you are the coolest dog.Oh yeah!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

shepherdsnmastiffs said:


> Spiders, woefully misunderstood! I've been working on trying to train one that lives in my basement. It's difficult. lol (possible though)
> 
> So helpful in pest management these guys are.
> 
> Your Shepherds are lovely and so is your family.


LOL--Are you training him to the sleeve? You should talk to Girl_loves_hydraulics... Ask her about her blue tarantula.

Susan


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Tell your wife that she really takes good photos. I especially love the one with the Kaze photobomb!
> 
> Susan


 I told her!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I relate--I have even grown to appreciate spiders, not an animal, but they have life, also, and they have a spot in Creation. I especially love all furry animals, though.
> 
> Susan


I can relate too. I opened up our utility room door a few weeks ago and a black widow spun a web across the entire doorway over the winter. I captured it in a jar and showed my kids. I don't want them to fear spiders, but I want them to understand the difference between "friendly" spiders and deadly ones. My wife took pics (I'll find and post them), as I've only seen a black widow maybe 3 times in my 40 years of life, so this was a rare opportunity. I released the black widow in a sagebrush area in the desert where people never frequent. My co-workers were telling me to just kill it. In our mind, black widows serve a purpose otherwise they wouldn't exist. I just don't want them around my house, children and pets. They can live far away all they want as long as they don't bother me or others. I didn't even know we had black widows in Idaho, so that's why I was showing it around at home and work. Many of my co-workers (from around the US since we're all military) had never seen a black widow in person, and like me, they didn't know to watch out for them here in Idaho. An educational lesson for us all. 

I think for my family, we respect insects and all life as long as they can't harm us. If it is a creature (mosquitos, etc.) known to carry disease and it comes in our house, it dies. If it is outside, we'll let it live, unless it's trying to bite us. Just depends on what it is and the situation at the time. If it's fleas and ticks on my pets, they all die.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

counter said:


> I think for my family, we respect insects and all life as long as they can't harm us. If it is a creature (mosquitos, etc.) known to carry disease and it comes in our house, it dies. If it is outside, we'll let it live, unless it's trying to bite us. Just depends on what it is and the situation at the time. If it's fleas and ticks on my pets, they all die.


This is exactly the way we feel. Years ago at our other house, one of my wolfdogs cornered a huge black wolf spider in the utility room. I heard a scuffle (yes, really!), ran back there, and the spider was hanging on to one of his nostrils for dear life as he shook his head trying to get it off. I made him stop and caught the spider in a jar (with lid, of course!). I took it across the highway deep into the farmer's field and let him go (hoping, of course, that he didn't find his way back  ). He was only fighting for his life, and he deserved to live, too. But, like you, if it's something that's going to do harm to my household (mosquitos, fleas, etc,), then they have to go.

Susan


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

As promised. We named her (him?) Iggy, thanks to Iggy Azalea's "Black Widow" song with Rita Ora. Ha.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Counter glad you have a definite answer. Nara you look beautiful in your Doggle's ,(you look beautiful in anything I bet. Just tell the kids ,dad and mom that you need lots of hugs snuggling and some treats. You know Kazi is going to want a pair cause you are the coolest dog.Oh yeah!


And the coolest dogs gets the coolest Doggles, right!?!











Actually, since Kaze's coat is so diluted, all of his gear is black. I nicknamed him my Man in Black after Johnny Cash. So his Doggles would have to be solid black to match everything else.










Paw Paw would get blue to match all of his blue gear (X-back harness, wide nylon collar, etc.)










And Beowulf's gear is all green and brown, so natural earth tone colors. Doggles doesn't offer any color to match, so since Beowulf is white/cream/reddish, he would probably end up with those "coolest" Doggles, the Skull & Crossbones. Either that, or the leopard print...HA!


----------

